# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  The Mandolin - a history on Kickstarter

## Graham McDonald

As some of you will know, for the past several years I have been working on a book about the history of mandolins called *The Mandolin - a history*. It is just about ready for the printers and to pay for the printing I have launched a Kickstarter project. I need to sell around 500 copies to pay for the printing which is the reason for using Kickstarter. It will be published in full colour, with over 400 pages and more than 450 illustrations (mostly photos of mandolins), in an 8" x 10" softcover, perfect bound book. The pre-ordered copies will be mailed out directly from the printer (who is in Michigan) directly they roll off the press.

The book would not have been possible without the generous assistance of many of the Mandolin Cafe regulars who have supplied information and photos of some delightful mandolins. A huge Thank You to all of them.

It is a book about the instruments themselves, and the people who have made them, rather than the music played on them. There are a couple of draft chapters and the Table of Contents available as pdf downloads from my website, or you can go directly to Kickstarter page where there are links as well. Please feel free to spread the word on other instrument forums and social media.

It is all a bit exciting after six years work.

Thanks

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Bill Halsey, 

Caleb, 

darylcrisp, 

Ed Goist, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## DataNick

Looks great and congrats Graham!

I'll be down for a copy...

----------


## David Lewis

Damn. You beat me to it. But congrats and when the money loosens up I'll be down for a copy.

----------


## DavidKOS

That looks like a great book - best of luck!

I'll get one.

----------


## T.D.Nydn

That book looks awesome,I'll buy a copy no problem...

----------


## Dale Pauline

Just did my part. Good luck with your project.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

I've been really looking forward to this Graham. Wishing you a smashing success with the Kickstarter and can't wait to get my copy when it's ready. Cheers

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## bobby bill

I am now on board.  Good luck.

----------


## journeybear

Interestingly enough,  my bass-playing friend saw this on facebook and posted it to me. Small world! I have to look a this more closely, but at first glance it looks intriguing, and this could well be a way to get the ball rolling the rest of the way. I've been thinking of starting a kickstarter or GoFundMe campaign myself to get a recording project going. Not sure if there's enough interest out there.  :Confused:

----------


## Nick Gellie

I have made a pledge for the $60 AUD version.

Well done Graham!

----------


## journeybear

I'm curious about one thing - your choice for a cover photo. It seems odd to me that the model is holding the instrument wrongly - in the opposite direction from the usual, and not in a playing position. She is obviously very beautiful, indeed, beguiling, but the instrument's attitude has me a bit befuddled. I can't help thinking a book about mandolins should display the proper position. Also, my editor's eye is drawn to the one lower case letter in the font, the e in "the." That looks like an error to me, even if that is part of the font's design. These may be minor concerns, and you may have already signed off on them. I thought you still might be interested in feedback, and I offer these observations with the kindest of intentions.

----------


## MLT

I am in!  Thanks Graham.

----------


## Graham McDonald

Thank you all for your support. It is greatly appreciated and please spread the word through your other social media networks. As for the cover, I just like the photo  :Smile:  It is an old French postcard, and there are a bunch of other mandolin themed postcards used through the book to fill in blank pages at the end of chapters. What is interesting about the Kickstarter thing is the flurry of emails from people offering, at some small cost, to assist in contacting potential supporters. I should have expected that a side industry would have grown up around the whole crowd sourced fund raising approach.

Cheers

----------

journeybear

----------


## Gary Leonard

Pledged! Hope this kicks off!

----------


## Gary Leonard

> What is interesting about the Kickstarter thing is the flurry of emails from people offering, at some small cost, to assist in contacting potential supporters. I should have expected that a side industry would have grown up around the whole crowd sourced fund raising approach.
> 
> Cheers


Yes, there are lots of people playing on the edges of these new web-based sources of income. I wrote an application and posted it to the Windows App Store. The first email I got wasn't from Microsoft saying the app has been accepted and posted in the store, but by a third party that wanted to help me promote the app!

----------


## journeybear

Really. I'm no longer too surprised at the rise of such ventures which appeal to the "entrepreneurial" spirit of people looking to make some easy money from people who don't know any better.

Yes, some of those postcards feature extraordinarily beautiful women, and of course, the mandolins are just props. There have beenvmany posted hereabouts over the years. This one is probably my favorite.

----------


## Graham McDonald

After a day and a half we are up to 28% funded, but still need lots more people to buy a copy. I could suggest that it will be available in time for Christmas  :Grin: 

I occasionally wonder what became of the girl on the postcard.

----------


## Cary Fagan

I'm in.

----------


## Nathan Kellstadt

As am I.

----------


## Dale Pauline

> I occasionally wonder what became of the girl on the postcard.


We loves her!

----------


## Graham McDonald

It is that intense stare and her haunting beauty which got me. Scott has another from the same photo session in his collection somewhere on the site here (can't find it at the moment).
The project is now 36% funded and all four of the mandolins I have offered to build have gone, along with almost all of the fancy leather bound presentation copies of the book. That is all a great help, but I still need to have orders for another 400 copies of the book to make the whole thing work. Thanks to those who have already pledged and please keep encouraging your friends. The few folks who have been reading the drafts for have have been very positive and complimentary, so I think you will find it an entertaining read.

Cheers

----------


## Bill Snyder

Graham, HERE is the post card tour, and here is another of the young lady on your cover.

----------

journeybear

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I'm in, Graham.  Best of luck.

----------


## Pete Jenner

Having had access to a draft copy of this important book for the last eighteen months, I'd like to present some of my thoughts. 

This impeccably researched and thorough work on the history of mandolin family instruments contains over 400 well chosen photographs and illustrations. These often fascinating images are integral to the telling of the story and provide the reader with new delights on every page.  

I believe 'The Mandolin - A History'  is destined to become as important to mandolin family history as the instruments and builders that shaped that history. The staggering amount of detail and depth of research that have gone into it's creation, combined with the carefully chosen pictures book will continue to entertain, educate and inspire for generations to come.

In the book, Graham takes us with him on journey of discovery from ancient Mesopotamia right through to modern day Italy and follows the instrument as it embarks on it's trans-Atlantic voyage where the American love affair with the mandolin begins. Whether you are fan of the Vinaccias or Calaces, the baroque Neapolitans or Spanish bandurrias, the Irish bouzoukis or the the Algerian mandole, American carved or European flat, there is something in this book for you. Gibson aficionados will find plenty of good information and eye candy, as will fans of the Lyon and Healys, Washburns, Kays, Regals - there are pictures and stories of all of them. Boston, New York and Chicago are all well covered.  This is a comprehensive exploration of mandolin history. 

Graham deserves much kudos for producing this thoughtfully put together and intelligently presented treatise. This book deserves, and I believe will receive the support and respect of the global mandolin community. 

Being both readable and scholarly, "The Mandolin: A History" venerates the mandolin and it's builders and is clearly a book born of a passion for the subject. I commend it to you highly.

----------

DataNick, 

David Lewis, 

Eddie Sheehy, 

Ivan Kelsall

----------


## DataNick

Well said Pete!

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## Pete Jenner

It needed saying Nick.  :Smile:  There's only 24 days to go on the Kickstarter project.

----------


## noah finn

Graham,Just pledged. Greetings from Ireland and best of luck with the project.

----------


## Anglocelt

This looks like a very worthwhile publication Graham and a real labour of love. I would subscribe if only to check whether any of the info I sent you about early 20thC English makers made it into the book!
One query though. Why does postage outside the USA cost $35? That seems a lot and much more than I usually pay for music books from across the pond.
Kevin

----------


## Graham McDonald

Hello Kevin, 

There are certainly several of your wonderful mandolin collection featured in the book. They made the whole section on English mandolins much more interesting! The postage is based on USPS First Class International rates, and shown in AU$. That converts at the moment to around US$25 or GBP14. I don't think I will be getting the bulk postage rates that Amazon gets  :Frown: 

Cheers

----------


## Pete Jenner

How about a posting a few of the pictures Graham?  :Whistling:

----------


## Anglocelt

Thanks for clarifying that Graham. I have now subscribed on Kickstarter.

----------


## Gan Ainm

It just happens that my birthday is soon after the expected Christmas delivery date, so I'm down! Hard to imagine $45 US could bring me more entertainement value for the dollar! Best luck

----------


## Dale Ludewig

I'm in.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

I saw some preview chapters last year at the GAL convention, and this is not only a reference book for dates and mandolinalia details, but an aesthetic reference book which should prove inspiring to anyone involved in the design of musical instruments. 

I just backed the project. Can't wait to see it. Good on you, Graham.

BTW, Graham's other two books, _The Mandolin Project_ and _The Bouzouki Book_, have been indispensable to me in developing my own process. Highly recommended.

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## Rodney Riley

I'm in  :Smile:   Was thinking about the leather bound book, waited too long to decide. All sold  :Frown:

----------


## Graham McDonald

Peter J suggested a few photos, so here is another chapter, which is about a number of the smaller, and sometimes wonderfully obscure, American mandolin builders of the early parts of last century. These are people who did not work out of Kalamazoo, Chicago, Boston or New York (there are whole chapters on them), but in other parts of the country. It is certainly not every mandolin builder, but an interesting selection and there are some fascinating stories amongst them. This is a very compressed pdf, so the image quality is not great, and it will certainly look better when properly printed. If you do spot any typos, please let me know.

----------


## Marcus CA

The image quality came through pretty clearly on my iPad.   Thanks for passing this along.

I loved the Wurlitzer ad at the end of this chapter.  I was surprised to see koa being used for mandos back then, and I'm curious about the pick selection that they included in the package.  Were thumbpicks commonly used for playing mandolins back then?  Also, I use flatpicks of those two shapes for other instruments, but not mandolin.

----------


## Graham McDonald

I know little or nothing about what kind of picks were popular in the 1920s  :Frown: 
Koa became popular after ukuleles took off after around 1915. Martin made all-koa mandolins in the 20s, as did Oscar Schmidt and there are a few koa Weissenborn mandolins around with very strange Mickey Mouse ear soundholes, but I have not been able to find a good enough quality picture of one for the book.

Cheers

----------


## Nick Gellie

Superb little excerpt Graham.  Thanks for sharing.  There were some marvellous mandolins made back them even if they do not shape up to modern day standards.

----------


## Pete Jenner

There is lots more information and photos at the Facebook page.

----------


## bbcee

After having purchased your excellent "Mandolin Project" eBook (Martin Style A, here I come!), I just threw down for this project.

Best of luck and thanks for all your hard work, Graham.

PS - glad I'm not the only one who wondered about the cover model!!

----------


## Tavy

Hi Graham, count me in as well... been looking forward to seeing this published!

----------


## JH Murray

I went for the ebook. Looks great!

----------


## Pete Jenner

> Peter J suggested a few photos, so here is another chapter, which is about a number of the smaller, and sometimes wonderfully obscure, American mandolin builders of the early parts of last century. These are people who did not work out of Kalamazoo, Chicago, Boston or New York (there are whole chapters on them), but in other parts of the country. It is certainly not every mandolin builder, but an interesting selection and there are some fascinating stories amongst them. This is a very compressed pdf, so the image quality is not great, and it will certainly look better when properly printed. If you do spot any typos, please let me know.


Some great stories in this chapter. What a shame about the remnants of the Holzapfel factory being lost in a storm.

----------


## d18daddy

Just signed up.
Looking forward to see the finished product!

----------


## Graham McDonald

A couple of people asked if there could be more of the fancier leather bound hardback copies could be made available. I checked with the printer and another 25 can now be ordered. It should be possible to upgrade from a softcover edition. Hopefully I can get one for my mother  :Smile:  

Cheers

Graham

----------


## Rodney Riley

Upgraded  :Smile:  Thanks.

----------


## Pete Jenner

Graham, congratulations on reaching the half way point on the Kickstarter funding project. 

Good luck getting the rest of the funding required for the first print run in the remaining 17 days.

----------


## Graham McDonald

Halfway through the Kickstarter campaign and halfway to my target, but it has frustratingly all slowed down. The Kickstarter folks generate a graph which is looking disturbingly flat, rather than trending upwards. They have made it a Staff Pick which should generate some more interest, but I had hoped the Cafe community might have been a little more enthusiastic. I think I have sent emails to everyone I know (and probably some I don't). I have 143 backers at the moment, but I will need another 250 people to put their hands up for what will be the only book of its kind about mandolins. I reckon it is pretty good (of course I would say that  :Smile:  ) but the few folks who have read it have been equally as positive, so I am confidant that it will seen as both an entertaining and informative read.

Cheers

----------


## JH Murray

I see it has been shared on the Reddit Mandolin forum. Not sure where else you might want to share it.

----------


## Knox Al

Just signed on as a backer, the book looks to be something every member of this site would want. 

Al

----------


## David Lewis

I ended up signing on for an ebook I'd love a hard copy. But I'll take what I can get.

----------


## Pete Jenner

> Just signed on as a backer, the book looks to be something every member of this site would want. 
> 
> Al


I agree Al. It really is an incredibly comprehensive book. It's astounding to me that this hasn't been taken up more widely. I've read the whole thing and have put in for one of the leather bound volumes. I realise I've been pushing this book hard but would like to say I have no pecuniary interest in it, I just want it to succeed so I can get my copy.

If anyone has trouble reaching the kickstarter page, try disabling ad blockers. I was having trouble until I did that.

----------


## Pete Jenner

> I see it has been shared on the Reddit Mandolin forum. Not sure where else you might want to share it.


Ha! I had never heard of that forum before.

----------


## Dale Ludewig

Graham, have you put an ad about it in the classifieds?  I don't know if that's allowed under forum guidelines, but it might get more hits for the project.

----------


## JH Murray

Reddit is one of the busiest sites on the web. Their mandolin forum is smaller than mandocafe, and is mostly beginners. It has 3,400 members. The book has also been posted on their bluegrass forum, which has 8,400 members.

----------


## Graham McDonald

Thanks for passing the information along. Every bit helps.

I had thought about an ad in the Classified but I thought it might lead to some confusion, as I am not actually selling anything, more the 'probability' of being able to purchase something in a few weeks' time. The Kickstarter pledges are still coming in, not as fast or as many as might be preferable, but the total is slowly growing.

Cheers

----------


## Bill Snyder

Have you asked Scott if he could mention it on the home page of the Mandolin Cafe? Might get a few more eyeballs seeing it there.

----------


## David Lewis

> Have you asked Scott if he could mention it on the home page of the Mandolin Cafe? Might get a few more eyeballs seeing it there.


I think it might have been there, but I wouldn't object (as a frequent visitor, and probably too frequent commenter) to have it mentioned again...

----------


## harper

It looks like a large number of backers are still needed.  I signed on last week. Yesterday I emailed many of my mandolin friends around the country and at least two have signed on.  I sincerely hope this project succeeds.  Best of luck, Mr. McDonald.

----------


## Pete Jenner

> I think it might have been there, but I wouldn't object (as a frequent visitor, and probably too frequent commenter) to have it mentioned again...


Good idea.

----------


## MK in NC

Signed up for a copy. Best of luck meeting the goal!

----------


## Gary Leonard

> Thanks for passing the information along. Every bit helps.
> 
> I had thought about an ad in the Classified but I thought it might lead to some confusion, as I am not actually selling anything, more the 'probability' of being able to purchase something in a few weeks' time. The Kickstarter pledges are still coming in, not as fast or as many as might be preferable, but the total is slowly growing.
> 
> Cheers


I think an ad would work for this, and you are selling something, with the Kickstarter caveat of course. I think if it is clearly stated in the ad text, and you link to the Kickstarter page, there should be no confusion. 

Gary

----------


## Pete Jenner

Only 9 days to go folks! If you want this book to happen, get on board now.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

I want this to happen. I want my leather bound edition that I upgraded to when more became available. But I'm not sure what else can be done to drum up interest. I notice that this thread is in fact in danger of being overtaken in terms of page views and replies by 'Do you drool when you play?' It is a shame that there are so far only 157 people who have pledged. It will take nearly 300 pledging 60 bucks to make this happen.

----------


## Pete Jenner

[QUOTE=Franc Homier Lieu;1423183 I notice that this thread is in fact in danger of being overtaken in terms of page views and replies by 'Do you drool when you play?' [/QUOTE]


Yes, it's a bleak day for the magnificent mandolin's future when _facial incontinence_ commands the same attention as the most comprehensive book ever written on the history of our esteemed instrument.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Bump.
This needs to be where it can be seen until it happens...

----------


## brunello97

The fix is in, Graham.

Sorry to have been out of touch and not weighing in sooner.  I hope we get a coalescification to reach your goal.  

Looking forward to reading the opus.

Mick

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

bump

----------


## David Lewis

Would it be possible, if it falls short, to still do the ebook?

----------


## Bernie Daniel

Still $11K short with 8 days to go.  I am thinking about pledging again and use the extra copies as Xmas gift.

----------


## Graham McDonald

That is a very generous thought Bernie, thank you. Also thank you to Scott for the home page feature and the group of you who have been quietly bumping the thread for the past week or so. There is beer owed :Smile:  as we head into the last week.

There will certainly be an ebook version (versions?) available. I am on the hunt for a way to turn the book into some kind of stand alone app in the way that a lot of magazines are produced. There are software platforms out there, but geared towards monthly magazines published by large publishing companies who pay hefty monthly fees. Any suggestions welcomed. I have found a rather elegant software package called Vellum which works as basic ebook layout and then for a small fee generates various ebook versions. Vellum copes with lots of images, which ebooks generally don't deal with well.

Cheers

----------

David Lewis

----------


## Dale Ludewig

Graham, I'm rooting for you!  I want to see this come through.  Come on people!  And I want to see it on paper, in my hands, to drift off to sleep looking at it.

----------


## Graham McDonald

In a couple of hours, a little after 2pm Australian Eastern time, I will be talking about the book on ABC Radio National during their afternoon program. That will be a little after midnight US EDT, 9pm PDT or 5am in the UK.

If you are interested you can listen live at http://www.abc.net.au/radio/stations/RN/live 

Cheers

----------


## mrmando

> I occasionally wonder what became of the girl on the postcard.


Ah, Hélène ... we had a whirlwind romance, but the heat of our passion should have given us a clue that it would burn out sooner or later. Although left-handed, self-taught and a bit unorthodox in her technique, she was nonetheless a formidable soloist: her expressive intensity made up for anything she lacked in the way of formal musicianship. We parted ways in a heated disagreement over the ideal fingering for Calace's _Bolero._ I entertained hopes of patching things up with Hélène in the aftermath, but when I finally was discharged from the hospital after six weeks, she had moved out of the flat.

----------


## mrmando

It was an honor to chat with Graham during his research and show him a couple of my instruments. I'm in for a leatherbound copy and I hope this goes over the top!

----------


## Graham McDonald

There doesn't seem to be an applause smiley otherwise I would have used it. I was just thinking this morning what could have been her name... Thanks, Martin for those personal recollections...




> Ah, Hélène ... we had a whirlwind romance, but the heat of our passion should have given us a clue that it would burn out sooner or later. Although left-handed, self-taught and a bit unorthodox in her technique, she was nonetheless a formidable soloist: her expressive intensity made up for anything she lacked in the way of formal musicianship. We parted ways in a heated disagreement over the ideal fingering for Calace's _Bolero._ I entertained hopes of patching things up with Hélène in the aftermath, but when I finally was discharged from the hospital after six weeks, she had moved out of the flat.

----------


## MLT

Graham is close to being able to publish a valuable history of our instrument.  I believe in the value of this history and I too am in for a leather bound copy.  I believe this book will prove to be a valuable resource to mandolin players in the future. I hope that many of you also see the value in the work Graham has put into this and will help to make this resource become a reality.  

If you agree, don't let this opportunity slip away.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

_<enough, please. bumping this thread is not a fund-raising effort>_

----------


## Marcus CA

> Ah, Hélène ... we had a whirlwind romance, but the heat of our passion should have given us a clue that it would burn out sooner or later. Although left-handed, self-taught and a bit unorthodox in her technique, she was nonetheless a formidable soloist: her expressive intensity made up for anything she lacked in the way of formal musicianship. We parted ways in a heated disagreement over the ideal fingering for Calace's _Bolero._ I entertained hopes of patching things up with Hélène in the aftermath, but when I finally was discharged from the hospital after six weeks, she had moved out of the flat.


So YOU'RE the Martin that she always talked about in her sleep!

----------

mrmando

----------


## Pete Jenner

Here's a link to the radio interview.

----------


## Pete Jenner

Thanks to Scott and the radio interview, there has been a big boost in backers in the last few days but many more are still needed. There is still one of the leather bound hardback volumes left. ....tick tock... tick tock...

----------


## tom.gibson

Been a bit slow with this, but I'm now officially 'pledged', and am looking forward (fingers crossed) to another fine book to add to my McDonald collection. Just wish the postage was from Canberra...

----------


## Graham McDonald

I know the price in AU$ is high, but the reality of publishing this sort of book is that most of the market is in the US, and it makes much more sense to get the printing done there. The Kickstarter graph reads at 66% funded with five days to go, so it is looking possible at this point. As always, thanks and appreciation to those who have put their hands up and of course, feel free to tell your friends about the campaign.  A few more Facebook shares  would certainly help.

Cheers from Graham and Hélène




> Been a bit slow with this, but I'm now officially 'pledged', and am looking forward (fingers crossed) to another fine book to add to my McDonald collection. Just wish the postage was from Canberra...

----------


## tom.gibson

> the reality of publishing this sort of book is that most of the market is in the US, and it makes much more sense to get the printing done there.


Of course, I understand. 

Anyway, what price can you put on the gaze of Hélène?

----------


## Bernie Daniel

Too bad that Kickstarter cannot extend the time window if the the amount contributed starts to reach a point where it seems success is only a matter of a little more time?  

I for one would be content to accept an e-copy (like for Kindle) and to leave my pledge in the project -- with a hard copy maybe time later or not.  But I know that could be tricky as e-copies of everything tend to get distributed in manners not good for business.  

Hoping it breaks over the top!!!

----------


## harper

Marilynn Mair just plugged the Kickstarter project in her Summer 2015 electronic newsletter.  I'm already in, but I hope the plug will attract some additional supporters.

----------


## Nathan Kellstadt

Graham, if it doesn't work out are you able, or even inclined, to re-launch the campaign?

----------


## Graham McDonald

The Kickstarter is going to be close. We still have a few days to go so we will see what happens. The Kickstarter folks reckon that 30 days is a good length for a campaign and has the best chance of success. The target was pretty carefully worked out based on printing and postage costs, also keeping in mind the current volatility of the Australian $ exchange rate (The A$ currently buys around US.73c) but that varies with the state of the Shanghai share market as much as anything!

If I can't get the book printed at the moment, I will have an ebook version available within a month or so. It is almost as much work to get an ebook (an epub rather than a pdf) ready as it is a print version, but they should be available from my website soon. I certainly want to get a print version published and exploring alternate ways to do that if the Kickstarter doesn't hit the target. Not giving up hope yet.

Cheers

----------


## Bill Snyder

How did you get your previous books published?

----------


## Graham McDonald

> How did you get your previous books published?


Our Federal arts funding body (The Australia Council) sold a Guarnerius cello for a lot of money back around 2003 and they allocated those funds for supporting musical instrument projects. I got about $4K in the first round, nominally to write the book on bouzoukis, but used it for the initial print run. I suspect my project might have been one of only a few that actually produced anything, so a few years later when the last of the cello funds were offered I was able to get a second grant for around $10K which I used to do a bigger print run in China of the mandolin building book and scored a distribution deal through a mid sized publisher/distributor in Chicago, IPG. They have been handling wholesale distribution of that book since 2009 and are just about sold out of the first print run. The very modest income from that has been funding the research and travel for this new book. I did approach them to see if they were interested in publishing The Mandolin, but their opinion was that it would never sell enough to be viable for them. It is not cheap to print a 400+ page book with a colour image on just about every page at the quality I think it deserves. I am sure a big publishing company could get a better deal from printers than I can, but without a bigger publisher behind me I can see how I can do that. And it is never helped by the fact that I am on the far side of the world and multiple time-zones away.

Ahh, well

----------


## EdSherry

Thanks for all the work, Graham!  I'm in.

----------


## Billgrass

I did my part. Looking forward to the book!

----------


## Gary Flye

Graham, I made my pledge and eagerly await the book!

----------


## Graham McDonald

40 hours to go on the Kickstarter, closing off midday on Saturday Australian time, around midnight on Friday in the US. It is looking possible but not quite definite as yet. Thanks to Scott for the support and all the Cafe folk who have pledged. As a famous Australian boxer was known to tell his fans: " I loves youse all"

----------


## Anglocelt

Graham,

Did I read that you were increasing the hardback print run? I am happy to upgrade my pledge from softback to hardback if that helps. Good luck!

Kevin

----------


## Graham McDonald

> Graham,
> 
> Did I read that you were increasing the hardback print run? I am happy to upgrade my pledge from softback to hardback if that helps. Good luck!
> 
> Kevin


I did and they all went as well. But thank you for the offer. That is very generous. I was hoping there would be one left over for my mother  :Smile:

----------


## Scot63

I'm in, Graham! I had to get CC privileges from my prudent wife  :Smile:  All, I have read a draft in its entirety, and it's unlike anything out there in its range and scope. To me, it was worth it for the exclusive photo of Anna-Maria and Raffaele Calace (grandson of the famous musician/maker of the turn of the century), still turning out wonderful handmade instruments. But there are abundant surprises everywhere!

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## EdSherry

I too am willing to upgrade his order from a softbound version to a hardbound version if that's feasible.

----------


## MLT

So close with 25 hours to go.  I received an email from the Fretboard Journal today with news, etc.  included in there was a link to this campaign as well.  I have been in.  Good Luck Graham!





> 40 hours to go on the Kickstarter, closing off midday on Saturday Australian time, around midnight on Friday in the US. It is looking possible but not quite definite as yet. Thanks to Scott for the support and all the Cafe folk who have pledged. As a famous Australian boxer was known to tell his fans: " I loves youse all"

----------


## Gary Leonard

Man, so close... I certainly hope this goes over. Bumping thread...

----------


## Graham McDonald

It might be a bit late to organise for more of the hard bound copies and be certain the printers can do them. I would not like to offer them and find they can't be produced (though that seems unlikely). Other 100 of the soft cover copies will see me over the line...

Graham

----------


## Dale Ludewig

I sent emails today to people in my customer list and friend list to try to get everyone I know to help whack the branches.  Not everyone that might be interested frequents the MC or MandoHangout.  There's the CoMando people lurking around.  All such.  Time's a'wastin'.!!

----------


## multidon

I am in, Graham, for one copy of your book.

Come on guys. I just can't believe that on a forum with 44,489 members all we can manage is 330 backers! I should think all of us would want a copy of this book, especially since there is nothing like this already out there! I know, I've looked!

Graham really deserves our support on this. I consider this payback for the many times he has posted helpful information, especially in the builder and repair section, as well as many uses of his string tension calculator, which he kindly makes available free of charge.

Only 13 hours to go and 4000 dollars short! That's only another 68 paperbacks! Let's go, we can do this!

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## harper

Need help!  I am trying to up my pledge, but the password won't work.  I have asked repeatedly for an email to reset my password, but it has not been sent.  I don't see any way on the website to contact kickstarter.  Does anyone know how to proceed?

Thanks,
Evelyn

----------


## jmagill

When I pull up the page, it recognizes me as a backer and has a green button next to my pledge that says 'Manage'. Click on it and you can add more to your pledge on the next page. I've already done it once...

----------


## mrmando

Thinking seriously about pledging for 70 softbound copies and selling them via the Classifieds, just to get this over the hump...

----------

Dale Ludewig, 

DataNick, 

EdHanrahan, 

k0k0peli, 

Pete Jenner, 

sgarrity

----------


## DataNick

I'm in Martin if you can; just today (this week) I can't spring for the book...but in a couple of weeks; definitely!

----------


## jmagill

> Thinking seriously about pledging for 70 softbound copies and selling them via the Classifieds, just to get this over the hump...


Go for it, Martin.

----------


## jmagill

> Thinking seriously about pledging for 70 softbound copies and selling them via the Classifieds, just to get this over the hump...


Go for it, Martin.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Nothing stopping someone from buying this to the end then reselling. Maybe I'm missing something but I don't see a problem with it.

----------

Dale Ludewig

----------


## harper

> When I pull up the page, it recognizes me as a backer and has a green button next to my pledge that says 'Manage'. Click on it and you can add more to your pledge on the next page. I've already done it once...


Thank you jmagill.  I could not retrieve my password so I opened a second account for another pledge.

I hope the goal will be met.

Evelyn

----------


## harper

Hooray!  There is a hero out there who just carried the ball over the goal line.  Thank you!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

:Smile:

----------

Dale Ludewig

----------


## Graham McDonald

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

August Watters, 

Cary Fagan, 

Dale Ludewig, 

noah finn, 

objectsession

----------


## David Lewis

Congratulations Graeme.  :Smile:

----------


## Dale Ludewig

This is quite the community.   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Graham McDonald

Some kind and generous soul has kicked in what was needed in the last 90 seconds. They don't seem to be comin up on the Backers report at the moment, so I have no idea to whom I might owe a big hug. If they did buy a stack for resale, they will be looked after  :Grin: 

Thank you all. I am not even at home this weekend, but down on the coast with the family celebrating our wedding anniversary, with no internet other than via the phone or at the moment in a Target department store using their wifi. People are looking at me quite curiously

Graham

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## brunello97

Woohoo!  Congratulations, Graham, and to the community who got behind this.  Two worthwhile efforts: the book itself and its support.

Looking forward to sitting down with mine and a glass of Australian wine.

Fair play to you, amigo!

Mick

----------


## Nathan Kellstadt

This is awesome. Thanks Scott, thanks fellow Cafe members, thanks mystery patron and thank you Graham for this labor of love and gift to our community.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Wow so glad this met the goal. Huge congrats to Graham and hats off to the person who took it all the way home in the last moment.

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## Pete Jenner

:Grin:

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Big congrats to Graham, both for the work that went into it and by garnering support of the community. Can't wait to receive my copy.

----------


## Gary Leonard

Huzzah to whoever pushed it over! Congrats Graham! Looking forward to my leather tome, let's hope the dog doesn't eat it! I suspect that the puppy will have at least a couple more months to get out of the chewing phase before I get it!

----------


## bbcee

Congrats Graham on realizing your efforts, and to the mystery backer, may your karma cup overflow!

Looking forward to reading mine in the New Year.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Congrats on the KickStarter success!

Apparently I missed this...can I still pledge to get a copy?

Larry

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

> Congrats on the KickStarter success!
> 
> Apparently I missed this...can I still pledge to get a copy?
> 
> Larry


Even if you can still pledge, you should probably hold off and buy one of the copies that will be on offer in the classifieds. The last minute supporter who put this over the top will have nearly 70 copies to re-sell. I might start a Kickstarter campaign to help him/her liquidate these!

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## vic-victor

Great, Graham, congrats. I can't wait to get my copy.

----------


## motojosh

Although I'm new here, I'm glad that I was able to support this project! Looking forward to reading the book. Congratulations on the successful Kickstart!

----------


## multidon

I am happy for Graham that his book will now be published. Can't wait to get my copy into my hot little hands to devour it in November!

I am thankful that a kind soul came in at the last minute to scoop up 70 copies for later resale so that the project would not fail. But in my opinion only getting 347 backers from the mandolin community to get behind this is vey sad indeed. This forum alone has over 44,000 members alone and does not represent the sum total of mandolin players and enthusiasts. 

This is a book that needed to be written. I am very interested in musical instrument history and development, and when I first got interested in the mandolin I was shocked that there was no authoritative work on its history. None. Most instruments have had several or more. You could fill a library with books about the history of the guitar.

I know we need to accentuate the positive and eliminate the negative. After all we will have our book. But I just can't help feeling sad that Graham did not have wider support.

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## Marcus CA

> I am thankful that a kind soul came in at the last minute to scoop up 70 copies for later resale so that the project would not fail.


I second that emotion!  And here he is:

http://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/89605

----------


## objectsession

> I am thankful that a kind soul came in at the last minute to scoop up 70 copies for later resale so that the project would not fail. But in my opinion only getting 347 backers from the mandolin community to get behind this is vey sad indeed. This forum alone has over 44,000 members alone and does not represent the sum total of mandolin players and enthusiasts. 
> 
> This is a book that needed to be written. I am very interested in musical instrument history and development, and when I first got interested in the mandolin I was shocked that there was no authoritative work on its history. None. Most instruments have had several or more. You could fill a library with books about the history of the guitar.
> 
> I know we need to accentuate the positive and eliminate the negative. After all we will have our book. But I just can't help feeling sad that Graham did not have wider support.


I'm definitely happy this Kickstarter succeeded. I agree that it has a lot of value to the community. But I don't think it's necessarily a book that everyone in the community would want to read or want to read at this time. Unless the book was not well represented, it seems to be a *very* in depth book, which is of course it's value, but with that depth comes a decreased audience. In addition to probably a large part of the community that is currently inactive, there's probably a large part of the community that is more interested in just learning how to play and the basic workings of the instrument (myself included) - they (and I) are reading books like Mandolin for Dummies.

. . But the positive side of that is that there are people that aren't interested in the book right now that will be interested in getting it in the future. So, hopefully, there will be enough interest in the future to justify keeping the book in print (or at least available in ebook).

----------


## Ron McMillan

I, too, hope that Martin (who stepped in to save the Kickstarter project) doesn't find himself with a lot of books that may be difficult to sell. But if thousands of Cafe members viewed the thread and didn't pledge to buy a copy, perhaps the demand was simply not there. I'm a mandolin enthusiast, but faced with a paperback book mostly about historic mandolins that don't really interest me, at a purchase price close to $100 including shipping, it simply wasn't an attractive proposition.

----------


## David Lewis

I kicked in for an e-book but will buy one of martins if he's having trouble selling.

----------


## Graham McDonald

I went into this fully aware that writing books on musical instrument history is a niche market, and a book on mandolin history is going to be a niche within that niche. It is not going to make it onto the New York Times bestseller lists (though I would be delighted if it did) and it isn't going to buy me a new BMW. I can only hope the readers will add a little to their knowledge and understanding of mandolins and enjoy looking at some interesting instruments.

Again, thank you to everyone who has supported the project, and if you are remorseful that you missed out on the Kickstarter, Martin is taking orders through the classifieds for the first publicly available copies.

Cheers

Graham

----------

objectsession

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> I, too, hope that Martin (who stepped in to save the Kickstarter project) doesn't find himself with a lot of books that may be difficult to sell.


I bought two from Martin, so I'm hoping that over time he sells them all and this book stays in print through multiple printings and updated editions.

Thanks Graham for all of your hard work, and to Martin for the final push!

Larry

----------


## Eric Foulke

Excellent! I have been waiting for this book to come out and I cannot wait to read it.
Thanks to Graham for the hard work and the mandolin community for stepping up.
Martin is a boss.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Noting today is the second anniversary of the publication of _The Mandolin_. 

Here's our vote for if or when there's a second printing that a little effort is put into color correcting the book cover. 

Not a reflection on Graham's work, but note the original cover on the left, same image on the right with about 30 seconds of very basic color correction 101. The RGB original on the cover image is totally out of whack, easily corrected. Surprised the company that printed it didn't take the time. Maybe opinions vary, but a cover deserves better. I used to own this original postcard so noticed right off it wasn't handled correctly by the printer.

----------


## Steve Ostrander

It's possible that the designer was going for a look, but I definitely like the color corrected version better.

----------


## Graham McDonald

The colour may have been deliberate :Grin: 

But thank you for noticing the anniversary.

----------

